# EET Review Notes



## cperr017 (Jan 26, 2017)

Currently I am taking the EET Review class, and I wanted to get feedback from others who have taken their course in the past.  The review notes that EET provides are very in-depth.  For those who have taken EET, did you tab important sections in the binder or make an index for each section to quickly find information.  The binder is nicely organized by each topic tested in the exam.  However, I am a little concerned about finding information quickly during the exam because some sections are long and detailed.  I took the exam in the fall and my main problem was speed.  I had trouble getting through the test in time.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2017)

I did not include any additional tabs to my EET binders. I did read through the binders cover to cover several times. This helped me become very familiar with where info was. The binders followed along with the exam quite nicely so I didn't even need to flip around that much.


----------



## BG_TX (Jan 26, 2017)

I considered making an index for each section, but I quickly realized it would take an enormous amount of time which would better be spent practicing problems.

 

I used color-codded tabs (Sub-sections; very important items; less important items that I still may need; examples; important charts). I used brighter colors for the more important categories. I also numbered each page on the bottom and would occasionally write notes (e.g. “see page ## for example”, “see page ## for chart instructions”….). 

 

I was surprised how well my tab system worked, and I was able to locate information much quicker than I would have guessed. It helps to tab your binder early and practice using the tabs when working on problems.  It also might help to have a cheat sheet at the front of each section (most instructors will provide cheat sheets).  In the test however, I used my tabs much more often than the cheat sheets.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi @cperr017! I'm taking the EET class right now, too (on-demand). I have been tabbing a few different pertinent tables/charts/equations within the binder as I go along so far. I am color-coding them as well, per the sections in the binder, and labeling them. I think this will probably serve me best in the exam, knowing how I plan to use the binders most effectively.


----------

